# Would you???



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Spotted this earlier...










Check the plate...
...Would you?

Amz


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Seems some good plates are appearing on the Conti's.

Saw a black one yesterday with M1 XUP which i thought was kinda cool.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

No! It's illegally spaced. :wink:


----------



## tsmith88 (Sep 29, 2007)

There is one that goes around near here fairly frequently with the plate "9 BO" which I think is pretty cool, apart from obvious translations of BO 8)


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

saw a nice jag the other day with the plate "B4 GDD"


----------



## masg (May 25, 2006)

well i saw a Bently GT with plate saying P1SSS...that took the piss lol and on my cousins 300c with 22s he got T17UG X which reads THUG X


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

masg said:


> and on my cousins 300c with 22s he got T17UG X which reads THUG X


My worry with a plate like that would be some tosser damaging the car after seeing the plate :evil:


----------



## masg (May 25, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> masg said:
> 
> 
> > and on my cousins 300c with 22s he got T17UG X which reads THUG X
> ...


lol yup we had to always keep our eye on the car when it was left alone or there would be atleast 6 people around gaurding it because he lives in east london


----------



## redTT (Nov 16, 2006)

There used to be an old merc round here in the 80's with the plate PEN 12S. And today, there's a RR with the plate 6OD.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

masg said:


> well i saw a Bently GT with plate saying P1SSS...that took the piss lol and on my cousins 300c with 22s he got T17UG X which reads THUG X


How does T17 UGX read THUG X? Looks nothing like it. Get your eyes (& taste) tested.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I saw a very cool plate the other day. V1PER.

On... erm... a Red Dodge Viper. 8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

'Personal' plates not my bag, but B16 EGO on a 911 Turbo, made me smile.


----------



## d246 (Jul 12, 2006)

Pub landlord had 50 BER on his Jag which was mildly amusing.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We have our initials with 03 or 04 in the middle on our 1 1/2 cars


----------



## masg (May 25, 2006)

r1 said:


> masg said:
> 
> 
> > well i saw a Bently GT with plate saying P1SSS...that took the piss lol and on my cousins 300c with 22s he got T17UG X which reads THUG X
> ...


huh whats that all about mate? the 17 ment to be a H...can't exactly get a H there can i?funny that tho, your only person who said that,maybe i dont need my eyes tested,everyone has thier own opinion 8)


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

masg said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> > masg said:
> ...


W17atever. I 17ate it, looks tos17 IM17O


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

I was drooling over 911 MAD on a black 997 Turbo in Harrogate a while back  Seriously cool


----------



## Captain Moonlight (Jan 19, 2007)

W17atever. I 17ate it, looks tos17 IM17O[/quote]

:lol: I like it


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jam said:


> I was drooling over 911 MAD on a black 997 Turbo in Harrogate a while back  Seriously cool


There used to be an old 911 round here with RAW 911 8) My old MD (John Greasley for those who know the name) had several Porsches and raced GT1s - was gutted that could never persuade the owner to part with it!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Cant find my perfect private plate anywhere. If anyone sees W4NKA for sale please PM me.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Leg said:


> Cant find my perfect private plate anywhere. If anyone sees W4NKA for sale please PM me.


I'm sure Roy Keane will be the one to cantact come January :wink:


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

garyc said:


> 'Personal' plates not my bag, but B16 EGO on a 911 Turbo, made me smile.


Do you think the car was a substitute for not having a B16 COK?


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

all this talk about plates...

what i want to know is, the owner of 2 Bentley GTCs in Bushey (Hertfordshire) who has the number plates "not 1" and "but 2", parked next to each other...

He used to have the plates on lamborghini's before i believe. Next time i drive past and both cars are there, will have to take a shot to post here, unless of course the owner is a member of this forum


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

I saw an R8 couple of days back with V1P DJ,

Thought that was pretty cool,

Theres also a Lambo round here with the numberplate 6UY.
And strangly enough a black MK5 golf with the plate COR5A?!?


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

My neightbour has 911 LUV which looks quote good.

I have J6CK U which i thought was a steal at Â£250 

But people always have a grump over private plates, i like it thats what matters


----------

